# Hello from Stony Plain.



## Wayne Riedlinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am a volunteer at the Stony Plain and Parkland Pioneer museum(27 years) when I am not working in the oilpatch( presently Kazakhstan). I am a self taught amateur machinist and I work on mostly old farm tractors and machinery getting and keeping the equipment running and operational. I have a 12x36 lathe and a small mill drill which gets a fair bit of use.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome Wayne, I’m about to tear into a 1954 Ford NAA myself.

You’ll find that the members (combined) have a very wide and deep set of interests!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Riedlinger (Feb 19, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> Welcome Wayne, I’m about to tear into a 1954 Ford NAA myself.
> 
> You’ll find that the members (combined) have a very wide and deep set of interests!
> 
> ...


The old fords are nice tractors and easy to work on.


----------



## Wayne Riedlinger (Feb 19, 2020)

I recently made these nuts to hold the jets in the carburetor on my Rumley oilpull tractor. I have to make 3 more for another fellow plus a thread chaser for cleaning up the threads for them.


----------



## Everett (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey Wayne, how are you doing? Good to see you on here.  That is a cool old Oil Pull you've got, and it is impressive to see the restorations and repairs you guys do at the Pioneer Museum.


----------



## Wayne Riedlinger (Feb 19, 2020)

HI Everett. I was at my daughters a while back, I was going to drop over after supper but it got to late. I want to see your shaper (drool drool).


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome to you.   thoses parts are nice


----------



## Hruul (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian H (Mar 6, 2020)

Welcome.
I like the Oil Pulls, Very classy looking piece of equipment. I spent many years with my dad fixing up old John Deere 2 cylinders.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 6, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

